# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tetra Aquatic Compost + laterite



## nimmat (Dec 14, 2004)

Greetings All









I am new to the forum but have a very urgent question:

I am in the process of re-doing the entire substrate of my tank as I am not happy with Flourite. It has helped stem plants very well but all of my echinodorous have suffered (lost a couple very old plants







)

I have had a soil substrate before with astounding success thanks to our very own Diana Walstad and her book but I had to move about a year and a half ago so gave up the soil part that time and invested some £££ in Flourite. Its been a downward trend ever since for my sword and am now at a stage that I can bear it no more. Stem plants are doing better then ever though. London water is horrible so I have to live with it and have decided not to get an RO right now but maybe in a few months time.

I am planning on the following:
8 Kilos of Tetra Aquatic compost + 1.5 Kilo API Laterite mixed in 15 Kilos of Grit sand (this is a course sand, 1mm to 1.5mm grain size). Top it up with another 1" layer of grit sand again and a final thin aesthetical layer of black gravel just enough to hide the sand.

My main aim is to grow echinodorous species along with some smaller ones like Echinodorous quadricostatus or tennelus and maybe thinking in terms of Glossostigma as well.

Lighting is not a problem at the moment as its a 55g tank and I have 150W Metal Halide if ever needed over the tank but have a hood with 4x T8s as well.

Pressurised CO2 is present as well but I want to keep a low tech tank for the moment so having only 3x T8s for the moment but having low CO2.

I have to do this over this weekend as this is the only toime I can get a friend of mine to help me out with it (need to put laminate flooring under the tank as well).

Thanks,
Nim


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Sounds good, but what is your question?


----------



## nimmat (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry. I missed the major point.

My question is that is there any aspect where anything could go wrong?

I have heard Laterite + Soil = Acidic action by soils decomposing nature creates Fe poisoning and wipes out the tank.. what are the probabilities? Also, does anyone find any issues with this?

Thanks,

Nim


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Fe poisoning? I've never heard that. The decomposing acids help make the oxidized iron in the laterite more readily available to the plants. I do not think it presents any danger. The problems are more associated with the compost soil itself. It can be messy to work with, particularly when it comes time to uproot and move any plants. Also heavy amounts of decaying organics can cut off oxygen in the substrate and even create a toxic gas, but it has nothing to do with the laterite or mixing it with laterite.


----------



## nimmat (Dec 14, 2004)

OK. Well I am aware about the uprooting and replanting drawbacks of Soil substrate but some people at other places did mention that mixing Laterite with soil poses a risk of it leeching excess iron in the water due to acidification and that kills the plants and the fish.

What I am using is Aquatic compost and it does not really have any organic meterial to start with but yes, in the long run it will accumalate waste and debris that could cause problem. But because I am using heavy root feeders, my hope is that the root network in the substrate will grow to a very large extent preventing such dead spots from occuring.. 

Am I right in assuming this?

Thanks,
Nim


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Why not just use topsoil?


----------



## nimmat (Dec 14, 2004)

Betty,
I have already used top soil before and I could do it again. Just that I want to try other stuff this time.

The top soil tank was triggered by Diana Walstad book and it worked like a charm









I am a person of experiments







unfortunatly I experiment too much so this is another experiment to go in my closet.

Nim


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

> What I am using is Aquatic compost and it does not really have any organic meterial to start with


Hi, Nim,

To me, "compost" is well-rotted organic matter.
What is "Aquatic compost"?

I am a bit concerned that your substrate might be too rich. From your reading of Walstad you know that is to be avoided.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## nimmat (Dec 14, 2004)

I think its slightly processed soil without Nitrogen and Phosphates.
Here is a link to it:
http://www.tetra-fish.co.uk/tetrapond/products/overview...itesection=Planting#

Nim
ps: Just set the tank with it. It definatly does not cloud the water if leaked like ordinary soil does.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

The site says in part:



> TetraPond Aquatic Compost contains all of the nutrients needed by pond plants, in a format that will not encourage algae or cause clouding of the water.


That suggests that it does contain nitrates, phosphates, and all of the other nutrients that
plants need. It also seems to have been designed for use in planters in a pond, so it might be quite concentrated.

Let us know how it works for you.

Bill


----------



## nimmat (Dec 14, 2004)

Setup the tank yesterday. Its been just 1 day so I cannot really say anything major about it but my Clown loaches dug up a nice pit in there and if it were something like soil, I am sure it would have soiled the water but this feels just like dust and settles almost immidiatly.

Need to do something to stop clowns from digging







any ideas?

Nim


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Supply the clown loaches with a hiding place. In a new setup, everything is very bright, because the plants have not filled in. If they have a shelter in which to hide, they won't feel they need to dig a pit as urgently. The pit can "feel" like a shelter, instead of out in the open. These guys are very sensitive to their surroundings - they even have the equivalent of a few tastebuds in their skin. That much "openness" - visually, chemically, is frightening. 

Even two rocks, smaller than fist-size, with another flatter peice across the top will give them a sense of security, while still allowing you to "spy" on them. 

You may be able to remove this later, when the plants have filled in and the clown loaches have staked out their favorite "dim" spots in the tank.


-Jane


----------



## nimmat (Dec 14, 2004)

Just an update guys, Its been running for about 3 weeks now and very pleased with it.

There was no ammonia/Nitrite spike but a couple of plants reacted a bit badly when replanted but they are recovering. 

Attaching a pic of the tank.. not sure if it will be shown :-s


----------

